# surge problem



## Dustinmc406 (Apr 1, 2019)

here in Atlanta it gets pretty crazy in the morning, surge everywhere it usually makes a great time to make serious money, however today Monday morning the busiest morning of the week, There Was No surge anywhere for 4 hours of morning commute. what makes it even more odd is that there is a large convention in town with roughly 30,000 people. the recently started doing consecutive trip quests witch may goad less experienced drivers to accept every request the get. however when the quest time ended 3 very small surge spots of no more than $2 appeared at the exact same locations in which 3 surge spots appeared the day before and stayed surging for 6 consecutive hours never changing size for the most part never changing location and never raising above $2, during the times these 3 spots were active (Buckhead, Midtown, and near the airport) on the map no other surge appeared. however after the quest ended the 3 spots disappeared and morning traffic came to an end the surge began to act normal again. Saturday night something similar happened when George straight concert let out at Mercedes Benz Stadium (60,000 people) the NBA game let out a block away at roughly the same time and the surge Map showed $2 for the next 4 hours the rides taken had surges much higher than $2. also during that time the consecutive trip quest was in play. this leads me to believe that this quest is causing problems and screwing drivers out of making money.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Uber uses "Surge" to gets more drivers on the street!

If there are plenty of drivers on the street, why would Uber put out surge?

Example: rush hours, plenty of drivers on the street, zero surge.


----------



## Dustinmc406 (Apr 1, 2019)

Here in Atlanta there is never a morning with enough drivers for it to not surge for 4 hours. Especially on a Monday morning. With a conference with 30,000 people going to the same place at pretty close to the same time


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Dustinmc406 said:


> Here in Atlanta there is never a morning with enough drivers for it to not surge for 4 hours. Especially on a Monday morning.





Dustinmc406 said:


> however today Monday morning the busiest morning of the week, There Was No surge anywhere for 4 hours of morning commute.


You found the no surge morning!


----------



## Dustinmc406 (Apr 1, 2019)

If you think it’s because there were enough drivers then you’re just a tool


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Dustinmc406 said:


> Here in Atlanta there is never a morning with enough drivers for it to not surge for 4 hours. Especially on a Monday morning. With a conference with 30,000 people going to the same place at pretty close to the same time


Except for this morning.



Dustinmc406 said:


> If you think it's because there were enough drivers then you're just a tool


Lol. What would be your theory then?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Simple. Uber needs to increase net income going into IPO. Thus restricting surge while already knows that most drivers accept rides regardless. I don't blame Uber. Corporate does what's necessary. Only blame drivers who don't have any sense of self worth nor understand ramifications of their complacency. 
After my first month just over a year ago, after retirement from work, I realized that the only way to make this work would be to build a private clientele and use Uber and Lyft to provide prospective clients. Since last November almost 95% from private clients. Only do uber or lyft lux to meet new ones. Doing regular rides for uber or lyft is futile.


----------



## Dustinmc406 (Apr 1, 2019)

CTK said:


> Except for this morning.
> 
> 
> Lol. What would be your theory then?


My theory is simple I think the consecutive trip quest has merely caused a glitch in the algorithm. At least in the Atlanta area as the problem only occurs around the time it is up and running. Technology is not perfect and a glitch could easily happen


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Dustinmc406 said:


> My theory is simple I think the consecutive trip quest has merely caused a glitch in the algorithm. At least in the Atlanta area as the problem only occurs around the time it is up and running. Technology is not perfect and a glitch could easily happen


Yes there's a glitch. Too many desperately hungry, without any self worth, clueless drivers willing to feed the dragon. Answer this. Why would uber offer surge when streets are saturated with drivers willing to accept any rides regardless of pay. 
The only way things will change is to either have drivers stop accepting rides or governmental intervention. Europe moving towards massive fines and new legislation that will force uber to change their Chinese labor practices. Once European Union does that, then US will follow. Probably starting later this year in EU. But Uber will try to prolong the inevitable.


----------

